# Empire State Honey Producers Association Fall Meeting



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Check out the Facebook Page at https://www.facebook.com/EmpireStateHoneyProducers. Or go to eshpa.org and find the Fall Meeting under "What's The Buzz".











Important Links & Information*Online Registration**Book your Hotel Room Here**Mail in Registration Form**Honey & Mead Contest Rules*

2015 FALL MEETING
THIS YEARS THEME - "HEALTHY BEES"Fri, Nov 20, 2015 8:30am - Sat, Nov 21, 2015 5:00pm

[HR][/HR]

*The ESHPA Fall Meeting will be held at:*
















_Embassy Suites Syracuse_
6646 Old Collamer Rd South. (Same location as 2014)
East Syracuse, NY 13057​*Preregister and SAVE!*_2 Full days of Speakers and Beekeeping Presentations Featuring:_

*Live Auction, and Silent Auctions*
*Honey show with CASH prizes.*
*Mead Competition - start those carboys brewing now.*
*Beekeeper of the Year award.*
_Gourmet Banquet featuring a honey of a menu:_

*Honey Poached Pear Salad*
*Honey Bourbon Glazed Pork Tenderloin*
*Honey Creme Brulee.*


[HR][/HR]

Guest Speakers​
Dave Miska
Operates family queen rearing operation. Expert in queen development and rearing.

Pro. Diana Cox-Foster
Professor and researcher at Pennsylvania State University and a respected bee health scientists.

Dave Hackenburg
Has been a beekeeper since 1962. He was a past president of Penn State Beekeepers & ABF.

Shane Gebauer
CEO of Brushy Mountain Bee Farm. Over 11 years in the industry.

Paul Cappy
Apiculturist for the New York State Department of Agriculture and Markets.

Jonathon Lungren
Predator Ecologist at North Central Agricultural Research Laboratory in Brooking SD.

Emma Mullen
Honey Bee Extension Associate in the Entomology Department at Cornell University.

Mark Berninghausen
Will be moderating our fall meeting as President of ESHPA.











​


[*=left]HOME 
[*=left]ABOUT ESHPA 
[*=left]CONTACT US 
[*=left]JOIN 
[*=left]EVENTS 
[*=left]LINKS

© Empire State Honey Producers Association, Inc. 2015
A Not-For-Profit 501(C)5 Organization, All rights Reserved




​


----------

